# Kindle Fire Tablet 4th Generation Question



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

Hello-  I took my fire tablet to Costa Rica with me and before leaving the U.S. I download several movies from Amazon Prime onto my Kindle.  I should have been able to play them without the internet, however nothing would play. I even connected to the internet at the hotel and tried to play some videos from Prime. Nothing worked.  Interestingly enough I had no problems with Netflix. 

I hoping someone can shed some light on what the problem would be. Everything else on the tablet works fine.


----------



## kc8172 (May 15, 2009)

So I did a little research and found out that not ALL of Amazon Prime is available to download or stream while abroad. Only a few select shows.  This is a little disappointing but not fa game changer, now that Netflix is available for downloads it will make things easier as I had no problems with streaming or downloads. 

Hope that this helps anyone who may have the problem in the future.


----------

